# Need Help finding heat press tags



## brentyn (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys hows it going? I was wondering if anyone could help me find a location that will do around 300-500 heat press tags at a descent price and good quality. I have had trouble finding a place and I do realize the higher the qty the lower the price. I was quoted for 300 tags @ $155.00 and 1000 tags @ $282.00

Thank you


----------



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

I'm trying to find heat press tags also. I was wondering what you ended up doing? What company did you use? Do you know if they have tags for dark shirts?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We use regular heat press transfer paper that can be printed from our laser paper. We format the tags on Corel and print. Cut them when we need them...


----------



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

Do you know how well that holds up in the wash?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I use transfer paper from Coastal Business Supplies and they hold up really well..its the same paper for regular prints. They have paper for dark prints as well. If you don't need 1000's right away and only a few hundred this works great and you can change tag information quickly..


----------

